

An open source mirror of my file-based blog written with Python Flask - RegEx
https://github.com/joequery/joequery.me

======
RegEx
My reply to the question "What should developers who want to blog use?", my
answer was "Roll your own, it's fun!" Additionally, you can fine tune the
experience to fit your ideal workflow. After user samstave asked for a
writeup/tutorial on my setup, I mirrored my site on github and improved the
README to explain installation and uses.

My favorite feature so far is the ability to quickly embed source files into a
post with links to the raw versions automatically generated. I frequently find
myself wanting to wget some code snippet from a tutorial while on my server,
but without a direct link to the raw file I have to copy/paste.

Anyway, I hope you enjoy.

